# AXLE ? on`rene



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

So i decided to attempt to build a front bracket lift for my Gade but i am not sure if it has added to much stress on the cv's so i figure i would let yall look at some pics and give me some opinions on it Thanks


This is with no lift springs turned up.









This is with lift brackets on softest setting


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that is one sick gade. lift looks good.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

THANKS.... I am just wondering if the axle's will live


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It may be alright there but soon as you get the fronts of the ground there probably gonna get messed up.. might have to lower the hole for the shock

Edit: spelled hole wrong -_-


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

huh....the fronts are on the ground


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

When you do a wheelie/water wheelie/jump they might pop out


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Have done wheelies with no problems so far but it was on a few i didi


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

THEY SHOULD BE FINE.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry just remember to control your thumb and I have 31s on my brute and my angles are worse than that and I give it all its got


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool ..... that is what i wanted to hear they don't look much different in the top pics to me


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

The RDC lift i have on mine looks to be shorter than the one you built so the angle should be a little less and i broke both fronts in no time running 30's but with that said every bike is different


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Should be ok with some thumb control. I have the RDC lift and looks similar. I have broken 1 front axle, but I was in deep ruts on the side and off camber. Should have winched out, but didn't. When the suspension is all the way out, watch the stress ya put on it.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

will do .... I got worried about it and just went ahead and installed a RDC gen 1 lift so my angles should be the same as everyone else


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

OK...The thumb still holds the fate of an axle...


----------

